# CNC Control board and software.



## mackdaty (Jun 1, 2019)

Couple years back I got 2 of those cheap Chinese 3 axis CNC routers. the first was missing parts (sent back) and the second had a motor bracket that was 3D printed out of garbage plastic so I began to upgrade the machine. Fast forward to the present and I have a 24" X 39" table with bigger motors and drivers (nema 23). I purchased Vcarve and that worked fine with the GRBL.
So at some point a fat foot stepped on the USB wire and destroyed the socket on the circuit board. I have been trying to find a suitable replacement with little success. All of the replacement boards only come with a USB chord but no CD or instructions as to where to get a driver. My thinking is to try using some other kind of control board/software but I don't know which would be best for hobby that may become a small business. I saw a fastcut for $4000 but that is way out of my budget for this project. Also, I'm not against GRBL but I'm thinking there must be something better.
Does anyone have any suggestions for a board that has dual Y axis outputs? I don't mind if I have to setup a Linux machine. What I currently have is X= 24" X Y=39" X Z=8" all with nema 23 stepper motors with drivers.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

You could take a look at Sienci.com. This is a Canadian company. I am assuming that you would like to keep what you have, but add a good controller. You can buy just the LongMill controller from Sienci. It has the outputs that you need. I have their LongMill and love it, but you can buy just what you need and nothing more from them.


----------



## breezy (Nov 4, 2011)

Have a look at MASSO 5 axis Mill/router controller. No PC required to run machine.
masso.com.au


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocowboy (Aug 16, 2021)

Some years ago now, I opted for Linux (Debian), LinuxCNC and a geckodrive.com G540 with a Mesa Electronics interface board. The reasons for this approach relate to the fact that CNC is a realtime (RT) computer operation. Windows doesn't really allow for RT application, nor do modern computers with all their system interrupts which can lead to the results of missed steps appearing in your work.

The first big problem in this approach is finding a compatible computer, which will likely be more than a decade old. Some IT guy that works for the local school district may have one or more of them rat-holed for some strangely inexplicable reason. If the computer runs the RT, then you are looking for one which will pass the test you will find with LinuxCNC. If it doesn't pass than you will need to find one that does or opt for the Mesa Electronics board (not necessarily straightforward) that will run the RT aspects. 

I did wade through all of this, in part, because I have some RT experience in the chemical process control field, and, in part, I hate being saddled with the inflexibility of canned and expensive electronics and software like GRBL, etc which has its own compromises.

So you must decide if you want to spend time researching and then configuring your control system. The amount of time this will take depends on you. It will provide its own satisfaction. Or do you want to start making chips as soon as possible?


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Look at UCCNC and one of their ethernet controllers, either the AXBB-E or the UC300ETH.


----------

